# ever hear of Apex Pharmaceuticals



## merk2277 (Jun 2, 2004)

Any of you guys ever hear of Apex Pharmaceuticals and anyone who is selling there stuff.I seen there website and there selling this stuff called COSMOSTAN 80/20.Its a blend specially designed medical compound to swell and enhance localised muscle tissue growth when site injected.It's contents are Supply: 100ML

Contents:

80% Medium-Chain Triglyceride (60/40)

10% Testosterone Propionate 50mg 

5% Trenbolone Acetate 75 mg 

5% Collagen

Benzyl Alcohol & Lidocaine


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 2, 2004)

I know these site-enhancement oils are out there but haven't done much research.  They are commonly used before competitions.  I think the effects are only temporary but I'm not sure.  Maybe somebody else is more familiar with this stuff.


----------



## bigjay (Jun 7, 2004)

yes, it is temp.  3 months or so I belive


----------



## cbr929 (Jun 8, 2004)

apex is good to go


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Makers of this stuff claim that during the months that the muscles are "expanded" - new muscle tissue will have more room to grow - thus making some of the effect permanent.  Any truth to this?


----------



## bigjay (Jun 9, 2004)

hmmm....that's a pretty big claim...No idea, but _in my opinion_ Iwould doubt there is any truth to this.


----------



## IronMind (Jun 25, 2004)

Apex is a good reputable company, I say trust them and go for it!


----------



## PowerRanger (Sep 11, 2005)

*Apex Pharmaceuticals*

Hi. I live in California us.

 The products are pretty good. I have managed to make very good gains. My first cycle wa with all-test and equibol. The second cycle I used stanoil and deca nandrolone. In general te material is really good.


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Sep 11, 2005)

Basic Board Rules 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Absolutely no source posting. This includes asking for sources in the open forums or posting about them in the open forums.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 12, 2005)

bigjay said:
			
		

> hmmm....that's a pretty big claim...No idea, but _in my opinion_ Iwould doubt there is any truth to this.




looks like a gear/synthol mix. check out the synthol thread for some results from that product.


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 12, 2005)

im sorry but i am NOT interested in any products that need to have lidocaine in them to cut down on pain.  i also know that some of the past sales reps for apex were very unethical. not a knock on the company themselves but they need to do a better job of picking their reps.


----------



## Big A (Sep 15, 2005)

Myself and Chris Clark (the inventor of Synthol) are the two most knowledgeble experts in the world on SEO's (Site Enhancement Oils).

That Cosmostan would be a very bad product to use. The MCT would 'wrap' itself around the steroids and block proper absorbtion of the steroid. Also, the steroids used are estered as such they would have zero effects on localised growth.
Most worrying is the addition of collagen. Collagen GREATLY promotes scar tissue build up which is the exact oposite thing that you want when you use SEO's or inject anything in general.

If you want to learn about proper use of SEOs and how they work and how they can facilitate real permanent muscle growth if used properly, go here and read the #3 post:
http://www.anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=6064&highlight=syntherol


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 15, 2005)

thanks for your input on this BIG A  sounds like that product is totally bogus and should not be used at all especially if the collagen causes scar tissue buildup.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 15, 2005)

Welcome to this forum Big A. That is one huge back in that avatar.


----------



## kayholetrip (Sep 15, 2005)

I live in U.K apex got a good reputation widley sold 
i never heard of it before tho will enquire of the makers
[email protected]


----------



## Big A (Sep 16, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Welcome to this forum Big A. That is one huge back in that avatar.



Actually my shoulder blades are squeezed together in that pic as I was trying to get underneath the machine. You should see them spread 

Thanks for the welcome


----------

